# What could be considered the first Furry Webcomics?



## Str8aura (Apr 11, 2022)

I'm writing a paper for personal reasons, and this isn't exactly a very well documented phenomenon, but I 100% believe there are a few users on here who have been furries since the 90s, so I thought I'd ask here first. My first thoughts were along the lines of Kevin and Kell or Freefall, but knowing how expansive the fandom is and how it started a few decades prior to the internet, I figured there must be a few I'm not aware of, lost to the sands of time. Mind helping?


----------



## Raever (Apr 11, 2022)

I think that as far as "Anthropomorphism" goes, the first "furry" comic was *The Little Bears*.
Source: click here

But if we're talking furry fandom furry comic...I'm actually not sure what would count.


----------



## Rowantree (Jul 27, 2022)

I'd also be interested to know this. I feel like Freefall and Kevin and Kell are good guesses, they're probably among the first.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jul 27, 2022)

I think that might be Sabrina Online. It began in 1996.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 8, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I think that might be Sabrina Online. It began in 1996.


Kevin & Kell started in 1995 and is considered the "first" furry webcomic (and longest running)


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 8, 2022)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Kevin & Kell started in 1995 and is considered the "first" furry webcomic (and longest running)


Its crazy to think that furry webcomics have been a thing since my older brother was only an infant.


----------

